# How long does shed take



## chitodadon (Oct 26, 2012)

Godzilla has been shedding for a couple days now and in wondering how long should it take for it to.come off the legs are breaking off already already the head is done humidity is 70 to 80%

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 26, 2012)

Was gonna ask the same thing


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I'll jump on board on this one too...i've had niles since 9/11/12 and he hasn't shed yet...I could see some kind of 'flaky ' areas on his tail base but have yet to actually see anything like what my snakes or other lizards display during shed.could I have 'missed it '?like, do they eat the shed? My bearded sheds and cuban knights anole sheds seem to 'disappear ' so I believe they eat them...unlike my snakes who leave the full body sheds as evidence...any input? And yes I mist daily and also periodically soak him.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Also I did an oil rub on him a couple times, which helps one of my ball pythons who often has a shed issue. He seemed to enjoy that and so did my min pin who kept licking him afterward.ha ha.he must have tasted like a french fry 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Oct 26, 2012)

There is no set time that it takes for them to shed, nor a set time of how often. They shed in pieces, and do not eat the shed. If diet and humidity are appropriate, everything else should fall into place. Just keep an eye on tails and toes to make sure they are shedding completely.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info I noticed when I hot home a lil while ago a lot of sling was breaking up it looks crazy lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 26, 2012)

_ Like most things it varies from one to the next, with size, growth rate and husbandry but it can take a few weeks for them to complete a shed. Unlike snakes in the blue stage eyes and all, there's not a big difference with tegus. Their colors will get dull and dingy for a while, a little pale or grayish even pink for some with a lot of white but that's just about it until right before they shed. 

When I first got Natsuki he was high white, more than likely due to malnutrition and with his first few sheds he was a pinkish color. 

If you're not use to seeing the signs you probably will not notice it until it starts to come off. The whole process starts with the head and works it's way down with the tail being the last and sometimes hardest to come off especially as they get bigger.

In the beginning their head colors will get darker (dingy) and the rest of the body will gradually follow. Towards the end the head is also the first to start peeling and the rest follows in pieces as they try to remove it. Since they shed in pieces it can easily be covered with the substrate while they're trying to shed, burrowed and or just digging around and rearranging things later.

Just one example but this is Milla earlier this month, there's not much of a difference besides the shiny and bright colors of her head from the more ashy or grey tone to her body, especially the ashy grey on her belly and legs.










_


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 28, 2012)

Godzilla is still.going through shed and I.noticed since he started shedding heavy he doesn't want to.eat at all lol wat a brat

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 1, 2012)

And still shedding damn this takes long

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 4, 2012)

Still shedding even with him soaking 3 times a day and olive oil on him

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Nov 5, 2012)

It will come, sometimes it will take for what seems forever, might just be a bad shed.


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 7, 2012)

My Colombian has started to shed better with age, not sure if this is a running trend with all tegus or not. 

When he was younger its take a long time to shed, even with perfect humidities (usually upped slightly during shedding period), however now he's older; 3 feet + in length he'll shed all bar his tail in a day  

Hope your little guy gets it all off soon bud.


----------

